# Hard start kit for air compressor



## DLStryker (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a new Craftwman 33 Gallon, I believe 2 hp compressor. Works fine when plugged into the wall. I have 10/3, 35ft extension cord. When using the extension cord and the the tank is up to full pressure, the motor struggles to re-start. 
Could I add one of the "hard-start kits" like I see for air conditioning compressors? The hard start kit is an additional capacitor.

Thanks


----------

